# Domande che è meglio non fare



## scrittore (25 Novembre 2013)

Loretta ha i capelli lunghi e biondi. 
Tuttavia, il suo mestiere la obbliga a tenerli legati in una acconciatura " a cipolla" che sicuramente odia ma che non può evitare perchè obbligata dalla sua divisa. 
Loretta avrà si e no trent'anni. Quando la guardi la prima volta resti sorpreso dalla sua forma fisica.
Le donne poliziotto che operano sulla strada sono quasi tutte grosse, robuste. Maschi mancati come direbbero le nonne di un tempo. Anche lei non fa eccezione.
Tutta colpa della divisa, pensai mentre i miei ricordi andavano alla  festa di Lorenzo, dove una Loretta tutt'altro che maschiaccio si  avvicinava e riusciva col suo sorriso ad attirarsi gli uomini come  mosche attratte dal miele.
Quella corazza nasconde un focolaio di femminilità che riesci ad intravedere solo dietro i suoi  occhi azzurri, o almeno questo è quello che mi piace pensare quando  incrocio il suo sguardo dallo spioncino della porta della mia camera.

E' venuta ad informarsi. Domande di rito. Come sta? Ha avuto più contatti con le persone indagate? Cose cosi. 
In effetti non ho molto da dirle. Solo che non ho seguito il suo consiglio alla lettera. 
Chiudere una società è una "impresa" esattamente come costituirne una nuova.
Ci sono dipendenti da rimborsare, pratiche da compilare e moltissimi altri impedimenti. 
Cosa più facile è cambiare "denominazione sociale". 
Sparire virtualmente dalla circolazione, impegnando tutte le tue risorse in altre attività.
Per farlo basta chiudere la tua partita iva e riaprirne un'altra,  fornendo un nome nuovo per la tua società e il gioco è fatto.
Ovviamente questo dettaglio non è piaciuto affatto ad un più pragmatico ispettore di polizia.
<poco male, vorrà dire che continuerò a tenerla informata sui fatti>.
"Lei non ha comunque scelta visto come stanno i fatti", risponde seccata lei.
<Sarò a disposizione per qualunque cosa serva> concludo.

Abbozzo quest'ultima frase con un accenno di sorriso, poi rifletto un po' con me stesso sulle conseguenze di quello che sto per dire...alla fine ci provo.
"Lei come sta?". Le dico.
<Non posso darle informazioni mentre ci sono indagini in corso, lo sa bene>
"Non le ho detto DOVE sta. Le ho chiesto solo se sta bene." 
<Mi scusi ma faccio faticfa a capire come mai Lei, che ha praticamente spinto la sua ragazza tra le braccia del nostro principale sospettato ora si informa sul suo stato di salute. Cosa c'è? I sensi di colpa la vengono a trovare durante la notte?>
"Veramente, se non fosse stato per l'aiuto di Anna io sare ancora sotto indagine e lei starebbe seguendo la pista sbagliata!" Replicai seccato.

<Non sa quanto avrei preferito scoprire un seppur minimo scambio di denaro solo per il gusto di arrestarla per instigazione alla prostituzione.." 
<Ma non è cosi. Anna ha fatto quello che ha fatto perchè mi voleva bene. Ecco perchè le chiedo come sta. Perchè so che forse non avrò mai l'opportunità di spiegarle quanto le sono grado per quello che ha fatto.>  

Non era poi cosi diversa dalle altre. Dietro quel fisico da maschiaccio c'era comunque una donna, con le sue paure, i suoi desideri, la sua solidarietà verso le altre donne più deboli di lei.
Forse era proprio per questa solidarietà che aveva scelto di impiegare quel suo corpo da maschio per una carriera cosi difficile. In polizia. 

Loretta mi guarda con i suoi occhi azzurro ghiaccio.
Una sorta di rabbia mista a professionalità.
<Lei è solo un bastardo che ha manipolato la buona fede di una ragazza per uscirne pulito in una storia che puzza di marcio da quando è iniziata. Come sta Anna? Sta male. MA si riprenderà, di questo può starne certo. Pensi a se stesso piuttosto. E' abbastanza bravo a quel che ho potuto vedere, a salvarsi le chiappe quando si mette male. Ma a cambiare. Cambiare veramente, è capace?>

Già...sono capace di cambiare veramente? 
Eccola qua la domanda che mi faccio da sempre e a cui mi ostino a non accettare la risposta...


----------

